# spacer for my light fixture?



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

I was wounding if there was some sort of a DIY for some sort of a spacer so that way my fixture wouldn't sit flush on my tank. I'm currently running 2xCFL 26 watt 6500k on my 10 gallon. while the lighting is a bit high for my taste I figure raising it a good 6-8" from the top of the tank could potentially fix this problem. any ideas or DIYs out there that could help me out? I'm sort of limited on tools.
thanks in advance


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

I like working with Lexan. You could use one pc on each end cut about the width of the fixture and as high as you need. 

On ebay there is an acrylic guy "Pop Display" he will make a few cuts for free. You can also buy Weld-On acrylic sealant from him. It's east to drill & sand the edges. Lexan is what is used as bullet resistant glass (nothing is truly bullet proof)


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi singolz,

I use the plastic, self adhesive, "bumpers" like these available at Home Depot for about $1.50.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...ooglebase-_-D25X-_-100019610&locStoreNum=4702


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll check out that guy on eBay and look into that.
I'm not sure if the bumper things from
eBay are exactly what I'm looking for, but I'll stop by home depot on the way home from my work and look for them


----------



## crw.npt (Apr 2, 2008)

There was a thread on here that I found not too long ago in which someone had bent up some wire coat hangers and painted them with rustoleum spray paint. You could try that.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

crw.npt said:


> There was a thread on here that I found not too long ago in which someone had bent up some wire coat hangers and painted them with rustoleum spray paint. You could try that.


hanging isnt much of an option for me. can't really drill into the walls/ceiling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crw.npt (Apr 2, 2008)

The coat hangers weren't hung, they were bent up into little feet/stands that hugged the edge of the tank. I'll see if I can't find it for(and myself, it was a brilliant idea!)


----------



## crw.npt (Apr 2, 2008)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/52468-rimless-10-gallon-moss-scape.html It's in this thread.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

crw.npt said:


> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/52468-rimless-10-gallon-moss-scape.html It's in this thread.


wow that was an awesome little DIY. thanks for the suggestion. I sat around trying to fiddle around with some coat hangers. unfortunately I'm not too crafty with my hands and nothing is really working out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

